# Any cheap beer



## dodo (7 May 2009)

Just wondering any good value bargains on beers,I got some Bud 24 cans 29.95 in supervalue just wondering is there any more, dublin area,


----------



## WaterSprite (7 May 2009)

The Aldi and Lidl Pilsners are good value (I think about 1.15 for a 500ml can), and much nicer than Bud IMHO


----------



## ney001 (7 May 2009)

[broken link removed]


Woo hoo 20 Heineken for €19.99!

Available for another few days I think

[broken link removed]


----------



## twofor1 (7 May 2009)

Dunne’s have two good offers, 8 x 500ml cans of Carlsberg for €10, and 24 x 330ml bottles of Miller for €19.99 (works out at €1.26 for 500ml)

They each normally cost closer to €2 for 500ml.


----------



## Protocol (8 May 2009)

The country is flooded with cheap crates of 33cl bottles...............


----------



## Paulone (8 May 2009)

maybe because the stubbies are all far too small and IMO, don't represent good value for money...  tho per litre at those discounted prices, they do stack up as decent value.

Have to echo the comment about the Lidl pilsners - 6.95 for six 500ml bottles of Perlenbacher, brewed they say according to the German purity rules and IMO again, with a decent taste, has to be some of the very best beer value around.

Note too that these bottles can be opened by hand and have a reasealable cap - meaning that it'll keep its fizz in the fridge for a day or two in the rare event that a bottle might not get finished.


----------



## Purple (8 May 2009)

Paulone said:


> German purity rules


 Yea, even 60 years later that just doesn't sound good.


----------



## ney001 (8 May 2009)

purple said:


> yea, even 60 years later that just doesn't sound good.



:d


----------



## Simeon (8 May 2009)

Purple said:


> Yea, even 60 years later that just doesn't sound good.


"German purity rules rule", either when drinking in the bierhaus or in the barn mit einem jungen Madchen


----------



## wishbone (22 May 2009)

If you like Corona, there's 12 for 15e in Tesco!  It's normally a lot more than that, and not often on special...


----------



## MB05 (23 May 2009)

It's the same price in Dunnes too. 24 Miller for 19.99 too.


----------



## Lex Foutish (23 May 2009)

MB05 said:


> It's the same price in Dunnes too. 24 Miller for 19.99 too.


 
Of all the yellow beers, I reckon Miller is the best. Goes down easy.


----------



## ney001 (15 Jun 2009)

back again lads, looking for cheap beers for party this week, any specials on the go??


----------



## DubShelley (15 Jun 2009)

12 bottles of Corona for €14.95 in SuperValu.


----------



## Paulone (10 Jul 2009)

Calling all Wheat beer fans - half-litre bottles of Franciskaner in Lidl (at Tallaght) for €1,99!!!

Have never seen it cheaper this side of the border!!


----------



## Vinnie_cork (10 Jul 2009)

I picked up 20 * 500ml bottle Tiger Beer for €20 in Dunnes.... Happy Days . I was in Wagamamas last night and paid €5.95 for 1 500ml size bottle.... Next time i'll just cook noodles at home .


----------

